# Cold Weather + Vudu Shrimp = Big Specks



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Well guys it's been a long time since I've taken the time to write up a report but with the recent action I've been having I figured I may as well share. It's finally cold which means Ill be spending a lot of time hunting for some big trout and I hope to post a report soon with a true gator trout, my goal is to top my current personal best (28.25") with one in the 30" range. 
Everything I've caught that's in this report was on the white/chart Vudu Shrimp!
I'll start with my first trip last Monday (11/25) when it was freezing, raining and windy as hell. I decided not to fight the wind in my kayak so instead I drove around to a few different spots and fished from shore. About 7:30 I caught my first trout of the night which was a fatty and around 24". Shortly after releasing, I hooked another good one that swallowed my vudu shrimp which lead to an invite to my dinner table. That one measured out to be 21". Since I was in the fish I stayed for a couple more hours and every time I was about to leave I'd hook another nice one. I ended up catching 5 trout from 18-24", 3 of them were over 20"! 

24"er

















21"er










I took a few days off for thanksgiving and then put my Kayak in the water on Sunday night (11/29). The bite was definitely a lot slower than the previous trip but I eventually found some fish willing to eat. The first one was another really fat trout that was right at 20". Followed that one up with a small black drum and a few dink trout and then to make my night complete I landed another big girl that is somewhere between 24-25". My measuring board fell into the water after I released the black drum so I couldn't get an exact length  All the trout I've been catching are fat right now, clearly getting ready for winter. I hope I find the real big one I'm looking for some time soon.

Biggest of the night, approx 24.5"








Another shot








First of the night









Black drum









Get em while they're there fellas, Tight lines.
Keith


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

How durable are those vudu shrimp? I've always looked at them at the store thinking they would be great but didn't drop the money on them thinking they wouldn't hold up to the specs bite. Also what kind of retrieve are you using when fishing with it. Thanks


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

They are very durable, All of those specks were caught on the same Vudu. They are pricy but definitely worth it when you can easily catch 20+ fish on one. I've been fishing them slowly bouncing them along the bottom


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

The vudus are the most durable artificial shrimp ive ever used! Ive caught well over 20 trout on one one weekend then caught 20+ flounder on the same one the next weekend! Never even re-tied it!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work on those toothy critters.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Well, looks like I now have no choice but to buy some of these! I have demo'd them in a fish tank at Halfhitch in PCB and boy do they look good underwater!


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Any suggestions on what the best colors are for the area?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Myfavorites are the white/chartreuse for night fishing and natural during the daytime. They're making new colors now too but I haven't tried any of them yet


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Bo Keifus said:


> Myfavorites are the white/chartreuse for night fishing and natural during the daytime. They're making new colors now too but I haven't tried any of them yet


 Nice catch, were you fishing Esc. or Black water if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Are you adding any type of scent gel or spray to those Vudus?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Barefoot, it was Escambia. 

Panhandleslim, I sometimes add pro cure but not always. Most of them were caught without it. I've found that a lot more small trout will eat the lure when I use scent. If you can get past he small ones you stand a better chance at the big gals


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Bo Keifus said:


> Barefoot, it was Escambia.


Thanks Bo


----------

